# Troy Bilt 27 Ton Log Splitter Oil Change



## Tenn Dave (Jan 9, 2014)

Is there a motor oil drain plug on the Troy Bilt 27 Ton Log Splitter with the Honda engine?


----------



## pen (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm not familiar with the unit, but I sure hope so.  I wouldn't expect them to have you turn the machine upside down to drain the oil out.......even though the designs of many push mowers make the owner do just that.

I went looking for the drain plug on my buddies splitter just the other day.  After a moment I found it and can tell it's going to make a mess due to the poor position.  

pen


----------



## Tenn Dave (Jan 9, 2014)

pen said:


> I'm not familiar with the unit, but I sure hope so.  I wouldn't expect them to have you turn the machine upside down to drain the oil out.......even though the designs of many push mowers make the owner do just that.
> 
> I went looking for the drain plug on my buddies splitter just the other day.  After a moment I found it and can tell it's going to make a mess due to the poor position.
> 
> pen


The splitter comes with 2 manuals, one for the splitter operation and one for the Honda motor.  The motor manual says you have to tip the motor over to drain the oil from the dip stick hole.  I can't imagine trying to tip the whole log splitter over to change the oil.


----------



## pen (Jan 9, 2014)

If that is the case, I'd be writing a letter to the company as I find that sad.  However, if you have to, it may be easier than you think, although still inappropriate.  

The splitter I just looked for the oil plug on, had a tire that wouldn't hold air.  Since I've used it on occasion, I went to put a tube in the bad tire as a thank you.  I was surprised at how easily I was able to get the splitter up at an angle and wedge a split under it to be able to change the tire.

That said, with two people, you may be able to tip the machine enough to drain the oil by only going a bit past 90 degrees on the side of the filler tube.  It's tough not to make a mess doing it (a 3rd holding a drain pan would help) but it is possible..... Just sucks.

Hope you find a better way.

pen


----------



## Tenn Dave (Jan 9, 2014)

pen said:


> If that is the case, I'd be writing a letter to the company as I find that sad.  However, if you have to, it may be easier than you think, although still inappropriate.
> 
> The splitter I just looked for the oil plug on, had a tire that wouldn't hold air.  Since I've used it on occasion, I went to put a tube in the bad tire as a thank you.  I was surprised at how easily I was able to get the splitter up at an angle and wedge a split under it to be able to change the tire.
> 
> ...


thanks Pen.


----------



## pen (Jan 9, 2014)

Keep posted on how you make out or if you find a better way.


----------



## Tenn Dave (Jan 9, 2014)

pen said:


> Keep posted on how you make out or if you find a better way.


Will do...


----------



## Ralphie Boy (Jan 10, 2014)

If in fact you don't have a drain or it's poorly located; get yourself a small hand pump or a pump attached to a drill and pump it out. Get the motor up to operating temp. first then just pump the old oil into an empty oil jug. No point in busting a gut if you don't have to.


----------



## D8Chumley (Jan 10, 2014)

I just changed the oil in mine for the first time and it wasn't too bad. I did spill some but got most of it in the gallon jug for my waste oil


----------



## Tenn Dave (Jan 10, 2014)

D8Chumley said:


> I just changed the oil in mine for the first time and it wasn't too bad. I did spill some but got most of it in the gallon jug for my waste oil


is their a drain plug or did you have to tip the splitter on its side?


----------



## D8Chumley (Jan 10, 2014)

Drain plug in mine was about directly under the dipstick. No, it was leaning down hill and it drained out without too much fuss


----------



## Tenn Dave (Jan 10, 2014)

D8Chumley said:


> Drain plug in mine was about directly under the dipstick. No, it was leaning down hill and it drained out without too much fuss


thanks a lot for replying.


----------



## D8Chumley (Jan 10, 2014)

No problem, glad I could help. Did you find it?


----------



## Tenn Dave (Jan 10, 2014)

D8Chumley said:


> No problem, glad I could help. Did you find it?


Yes I believe I have found it.  What was confusing was the Honda manual said there was no drain plug and you had to tilt the engine on it's side to drain oil.  I guess this was a non brand specific manual for the engine and applied more for lawn mower applications, not heavy splitters.


----------



## missedbass (Jan 10, 2014)

There is a plug below the dip stick as posted, I just let the oil drain out- the oil will run out onto the splitter and down to my pan. did not have to tilt the splitter


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jan 10, 2014)

Try this out.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/LiquiVac-Small-Engine-Model-Oil-Change-System-2005/202247341#


----------



## WiscWoody (Jan 10, 2014)

Try this.
http://www.drainzit.com


----------



## Fifelaker (Jan 10, 2014)

Mityvac break bleeder works well too. You can also use it to bleed breaks, vac test chainsaws, and vacuum systems on cars. Some of them can also do low pressure.


----------



## budman (Jan 11, 2014)

Feel around under the motor mounting plate there is a one inch hole take a 3/8 socket extention and it will fit the drain plug.


----------



## adrpga498 (Jan 11, 2014)

budman said:


> Feel around under the motor mounting plate there is a one inch hole take a 3/8 socket extention and it will fit the drain plug.


Thats what my Briggs engine has also.


----------



## Tenn Dave (Jan 11, 2014)

Changed the oil this afternoon.  The drain plug is below the dipstick at the base of the engine.  I made a small dam and channel around the drain plug out of aluminum foil to direct the waste oil away from the splitter frame and into a drip pan.  It worked very well and there was no mess.  Thanks everyone for all you good suggestions and advice.


----------

